# lets make a plan. bear destroyed many hives but....



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

The problem with making splits is that - unless you're careful - it's easy to reduce the bee population below that required for optimum development. I call this size the colony's 'critical mass' (in order to add a hint of drama ...). If this happens, they can take a long time to build back up to size again.

A better way of proceeding (imo) is to make-up a few VERY strong colonies, and use these to continuously supply frames of brood to whatever smaller colonies you're creating. Michael Palmer calls these strong colonies 'Brood Factories', and a more fuller explanation of how to use these can found within the first of the following videos. Both videos are well-worth watching, as they're full of really good information. Quite possibly the best beekeeping videos on the Internet.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nznzpiWEI8A
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7tinVIuBJ8

Best of luck.
LJ

PS - what are you going to do about those bears, to prevent a re-occurrence ?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Perhaps its time to explore investing in an [bear prevention] electric fence, either 'mains' powered or solar? 

There are lots of "how to" threads available to reference, if you give us an idea of what your general situation regarding power and access to fencing material is like.


----------



## cabeetal (Jul 12, 2015)

i see what you mean. i have alse experienced slow development below 3 frames (two brood open sealed one resources but all three of them with bees one them) . i am leaning towards makeng them 9 frames all apart from two very big (to steal sealed brood everywhile) and making x3 increase straightforward . 3 days later installing queens on them.
fingers crossed for thiefs,weather. this time i wont get close to bears nest with my splits.i guess if i make 80+ single box hives ready for autumn honey (varroa cleaned) , i will be very happy next winter with the harvest. my estimate is worst case scenario 8kg each hive and best 20kg.(here it sells 8 euro per kg or 5 euro bulk).


little_john said:


> The problem with making splits is that - unless you're careful - it's easy to reduce the bee population below that required for optimum development. I call this size the colony's 'critical mass' (in order to add a hint of drama ...). If this happens, they can take a long time to build back up to size again.
> 
> A better way of proceeding (imo) is to make-up a few VERY strong colonies, and use these to continuously supply frames of brood to whatever smaller colonies you're creating. Michael Palmer calls these strong colonies 'Brood Factories', and a more fuller explanation of how to use these can found within the first of the following videos. Both videos are well-worth watching, as they're full of really good information. Quite possibly the best beekeeping videos on the Internet.
> 
> ...


----------

